# Any Last Minute Ideas



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Ok guys my party is on saturday and I cant believe I waited til a a week ago to work on stuff! Havnt had many ideas for anything new and I feel like it needs some new awesome. Please please give me any ideas i could get done for a party thats on saturday for 15-19 year olds??? <3 :jol:


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

I saw a show on HGTV called halloween block party and someone made mummy hotdogs. They looked awesome! they used Pillsbury crescents rolls and wrapped the dogs leaving an eye slot then made mustard eyes.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Not sure why cause I don't like them, but parents and kids of all ages enjoy the booger sticks I make each year.

Melt cheez whiz, add few drops of green food coloring to get that nice green booger color, dip a pretzel in, let cool/harden for a few seconds, dip again, and repeat until size you want. 

Need a puch bowl with a frozen hand in, that always looks good.

I can't really think of any cool games for that age group right now, but will think about.


----------



## twilightmafia09 (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks guys  Yeah saw the halloween block party, good ideas


----------

